# Upgraded to a 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II



## Fleetie (Nov 21, 2011)

I already had the f/4 L IS version, but I saw the f/2.8 on sale (about Â£200 off usual price) for Â£1650 at the weekend, and the shop does part-exchange, so I ended up paying Â£1100 for the f/2.8.

The weather was crappy this weekend, so I didn't really get to take it out properly, but from my experiments so far, it is as good as they say it is! Pin-sharp wide-open at f/2.8, and basically no CA (on crop sensor, anyway).

I am really looking forward to playing with this amazing lens. And it's nice to finally have the very best of something (i.e. the best 70-200mm Canon make).

Interestingly, the TDP review is slightly critical of the bokeh of the mark II version of the lens. I haven't played with it enough yet to be sure. I loved the bokeh of the f/4 version. We'll see.


Martin


Edit: And wow, that lens carrying case that comes with it! Nice!


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah they are sweet lenses It's my favourite, can feel a bit heavy after shooting for long periods, I've taken the tripod foot off mine as I find it lets me hold the lens barrel a bit more comfortably


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats, you indeed got the best 70-200 ever made, most probably the best zoom lens ever made 

It's absolutely tack sharp wide open and I love it's bokeh. Very fast AF and superb IS complete the package. You must have felt the weight difference with your old lens, which might require getting a bit used to but once you see the results, you'll forget about all the pain you had carrying it around  

Have fun!


----------



## JR (Nov 22, 2011)

Enjoy it! I just got mine 2 weeks ago and it has not left my camera since! I also got a monopod which I find very useful for the house. I did some video as well with this lens and it is wicked! 

Just leaving a trip now and will bring this zoom plus my 50mm for when I need wider or smaller gears to carry around!

Have fun with it...


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 22, 2011)

Quick example for you - wide open and at 200mm

http://www.squibb.org.uk/pictures/b09g8391.JPG


----------



## Old Shooter (Nov 22, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> Yeah they are sweet lenses It's my favourite, can feel a bit heavy after shooting for long periods, I've taken the tripod foot off mine as I find it lets me hold the lens barrel a bit more comfortably



LOL! I rotate mine around to the top of the lens and use it as a carry handle when not on the tripod! They can get AWFULLY heavy after a while!


----------



## willrobb (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been shooting with a 70-200 F2.8L for a while now (and the old black 80-200mm f2.8L before that) and I really love how good it is, with all the great things I hear about the 70-200mm f2.8L IS II I can't wait to get one eventually...could be a long time though, the L series lenses last a long time


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking for some advice/guidance here...

I just took advantage of the great pricing on the Mark II version (thanks for the great feedback on how much better the new lens is) and I am now questioning the practical need for my 100-400L lens.

With a 2x TC, I can get the same coverage and aperature and save a lot of room in my bag.

I realize from other posts that the IQ may be slightly less with the combo than the naitve 100-400, but I question myself on the thought of parting with the lens.

You all have much more experience than I do and look forward to some advice/guidance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2011)

DanoPhoto said:


> Looking for some advice/guidance here...
> 
> I just took advantage of the great pricing on the Mark II version (thanks for the great feedback on how much better the new lens is) and I am now questioning the practical need for my 100-400L lens.
> 
> ...



The IQ of the 70-200mm II + 2x TC is not quite up to the 100-400mm @ 400mm - but the difference is relatively minor, and probably not too relevant for real-world shots. But, the AF speed difference is noticeable - the 2x TC slows the AF down by 50%, and depending on what you're shooting, that may make a difference. The other factor is convenience - if you need the full 100-400mm range (i.e. wider than 140mm), swapping the TC on and off is a pain. OTOH, 70mm is quite a bit wider than 100mm, so if you don't mind the inconvenience of swapping, the 70-200 II + TC gives you 70-400mm in total.

I have all of the above, and I use them for different purposes. If I'm going out to shoot birds, I use the 7D + 100-400mm - the extra AF speed makes a difference. If I'm going out to shoot family, I take the 5DII + 70-200 II and I might bring along the 2x TC 'just in case' - a trip to the zoo would be a good example of when I plan to shoot closer subjects, but want the option of a longer lens. 

I don't really every take both the 70-200 II and the 100-400 on the same outing.


----------

